# Help me choose knee protection: TLD Raid vs POC Joint VPD 2.0



## Tatanka88Hun (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi!

I'm about to buy my first pair of knee pads.
Depending on reviews, my heavy-duty favourites are TLD Raid and POC Joint VPD 2.0, people talk in superlatives about them, but I'm also interested in more "simpler" solutions, like VPD Air or Leatt Airflex Pro.
Do they have sufficient side protection, like the big ones?
Will be used for AM and trail riding, with a lot of climb, so comfort is the most important (without sacrificing to much protection) , but is there any serious difference between them, or they all get hot?


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I can only comment on the poc vpd 2.0 I have been using them for well over 4 years now, one of the bottom elastic straps has gone, but they still fit fine, and to be honest they don't bother me at all.
I have just got used to using them on every ride I go on, from all local trails here in Spain to downhill alps stuff.
And yes it's hot here in the summer, and I still have them on.
When I first used them, I did get some rubbing on the back of my leg behind the knee. 
Once that healed, they were fine and good to go, I would put some cream on next time. That's if I ever buy some new ones anytime soon.
The build quality is amazing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

POC

I have the VPD 2.0 going on four years and the Air for about three. I use the VPD 2.0's for big rock days. Both are in perfect functional shape.


----------



## Tatanka88Hun (Sep 7, 2017)

Any experience with the VPD System?
I thought it is the older version of the VPD 2.0, but now I know, it's a "new" product, which unites the protection of VPD 2.0 with the comfort / ventillation of the VPD Air.
Is that true?


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I have the TL Raid knee. They are good, but at least for me the M/L size is a tad big. I can ride 4K climbing days without trouble (from the pads anyway). 

They are not very durable though. I have tears in the cover fabric and pilling from the Velcro. They should last a year or two but, frankly, I’m impressed that the POC owners above have gotten 4 years of use. No way could I get that with the TL Raids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatanka88Hun (Sep 7, 2017)

I finally bought the VPD Air, 2.0 was too bulky for me. The Air was too tight in size M, L is comfortable, but it moves a bit downward, stops just above my kneecup, and I'm not sure it stays there on a longer ride. 
I was doing just a quick ride to test them, but after 20 minutes I did not feel them anymore, this is a good sign.
Funny thing is, VPD 2.0 in size L was tighter, than Air in size M. From 2.0 you certainly need one size bigger compared to VPD Air.
I have also found a TLD Raid in a local shop (big surprise, it was not listed on their site, the seller didn't even know, what a "famous" item he has, just dug out from a dusty cardboard box), M-L feels right at the upper side, but too tight for my calf... 
Anyway, if the POC fails in the near future, I will go for the Raid.


----------

